# gas 2.89 and still falling.....



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Gas is 3.19 a gal and then there is a .04 discount if paid in cash here in North Fargo. Still not where is should be but it is nice to fill up for under 100.00 bucks now![/b]


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

must be nice Rude....Devils is still fricken 3.59.....sometimes I ask myself why I moved here.. :******:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I paid 3.39 two days again!!!!!!!!! O well 10mpg is all the same. just hand over the plastic


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am still paying $3.99.... When I was out west Diesel was at $4.37 one day, I filled up, the next at the same station it was $3.99... talk about a big difference. Thankfully my tank was empty again, so I got to fill up at $3.99! :lol:

It is odd how everything follows Fargo.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

M&H in Moorhead has their gas showing $3.16.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

should be under $3 bucks soon.

http://www.nymex.com/index.aspx


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

Under $3 is sounding real good to me


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Still $3.49 in most places in Minot although the station across the street is at $3.39...
Its getting better.

Leo must be walking again.. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man I might have to go buy a gas truck! I just hate being beat in races, with one of dem slow gassers!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya, oil tumbled yesterday down to $94 a barrel :roll:

Dont know what its doing today


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

3.39 here! Wish it was like 3 though


----------



## rmh (Mar 22, 2008)

$3.23.9 just south of Annapolis, MD. Fifteen miles south, where I live, it's still $3.64.9. MD has a zone system and sets floor prices and I live in a different zone than Annapolis.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Atlanta has not had hardly any gas since the hurricane hit south Texas.

Gas has been between $4.50 and $8.00 per gallon for 87 octane and 9 out of 10 gas stations did not have any for the last three weeks, lines can be as long as a couple hours and many times the gas runs out prior to getting to the pump.

they say its going to get better in a couple weeks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Atlanta has not had hardly any gas since the hurricane hit south Texas.
> 
> Gas has been between $4.50 and $8.00 per gallon for 87 octane and 9 out of 10 gas stations did not have any for the last three weeks, lines can be as long as a couple hours and many times the gas runs out prior to getting to the pump.
> 
> they say its going to get better in a couple weeks


Man I should buy a tanker and fill up and drive it down there! Could make some serious cash!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

3.16 south fargo.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm in Fargo 5 nights a week and have watched Fargo's prices go down quite a bit. I seems like every time Fargo goes down 10 cents, Devils Lake only goes down 5 right away and then the other nickel later in the week. We used to be about 20 cents different than Fargo and 10 cents from Forks, but we haven't even been close to that small of a span since gas started jumping so high. It actually did drop down to $3.49 today, but thats still 35 cents difference. I know it doesn't cost that much extra to truck it here, so it would be nice to know why there is such a difference.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i think the gas stations are doing some screwing also. how come it seems that prices on gas never used to seem so crazy do to hurricanes? we have had hurricanes since the begining of time. i think the whole country started to dance to someone elses tune since 9/11.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm back home for the weekend, just pulled into the drive way with the boat the same time my mom got back from town (Alexandria). First thing she said when she got out of the car was that she paid 2.99 a gal. for gas. She was stoked.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

$3.69 in Mountain Home, ID


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

6162rk said:


> i think the gas stations are doing some screwing also. how come it seems that prices on gas never used to seem so crazy do to hurricanes? we have had hurricanes since the begining of time. i think the whole country started to dance to someone elses tune since 9/11.


The stations aren't screwing anyone.

The exagerrated effects of natural disasters (especially in the Gulf) has alot to do with inventory management throughout the whole fuel supply system. Most points of "rest" in the supply system have had to transition to a just-in-time inventory philosophy due to the cost of that inventory. It is incredibly risky to own a large volume of a commodity as volatile as gas. In addition, even though gross prices are triple what they were a few short years ago, margins per gallon are unchanged (less than 10-cents per gallon typically), making it more difficult to cashflow as your replacement product is consistently higher priced than the product you're selling.

This is all in addition to the fact that we as a country are using much more gasoline than we did back in the day. Comparing total gallons of inventory throughout the country today to total gallons of inventory 10 years ago is comparing apples to grapefruits. Our rate of consumption is drastically higher so an equatable inventory volume is used up in a shorter period of time. A more accurate comparison is to look at "days of inventory", which we has consistently been creeping lower and lower over the last decade (again, adding to the extreme volatility).

If you want to blame someone for high gas prices, in smalls opinion, look no further than the incompetence that is the federal government. The obsession with keeping interest rates super-low (in order to fuel the housing market) the US Dollar was allowed to become incredibly weak, thus making our goods comparatively cheaper and inflating the values of commodities across the board. The dollar versus crude oil has had an absolute inverse relationship for the better part of 3 years now and the recent bear trend of crude has been the mirror opposite of (surprise, surprise) our dollar gaining a bit of relative strength to the rest of the world's rapidly inflating currencies.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

didn't gas prices take a huge dive before the last election? everyone was happier than hell and skipping across streets and sh!t, then it spiked up to record prices soon after? weird huh? moral of the story. . . skip and sh!t while you can.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ahhh Sma;;s. Can you repeat the part where you said all about the things??????

And I thought all you knew was baseball!!!!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Saw the first under $3 per gallon here in quite some time. $2.98 Saturday. Keep it rollin... :beer:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Atlanta has not had hardly any gas since the hurricane hit south Texas.
> 
> Gas has been between $4.50 and $8.00 per gallon for 87 octane and 9 out of 10 gas stations did not have any for the last three weeks, lines can be as long as a couple hours and many times the gas runs out prior to getting to the pump.
> 
> they say its going to get better in a couple weeks


OUCH !!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

$ 2.99 this morning in Fargo on 7th Ave. North.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

dosch said:


> $ 2.99 this morning in Fargo on 7th Ave. North.


Ya, at both the tessoro and Hase at 25th and 7th. But the tessoro, nichelson I think it is, gives a .04$ discount for cash so you can get it for 2.96 a gal!


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Saw a few places on my way back home in MN for 2.96


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

It's sad that we're stoked about the possibility of $3 gas. I suppose that's what the oil companies want... We need to not just accept the crumbs we're thrown. We still need to do something!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

omegax said:


> It's sad that we're stoked about the possibility of $3 gas. I suppose that's what the oil companies want... We need to not just accept the crumbs we're thrown. We still need to do something!


Its commonly called 'desensitisation'. We have become numb to paying exhorberant prices so when 'they' give us a 'break' we thank them for it and move out happily paying more then what we did before.

Realistically speaking...a barrel of oil should cost around 65.00 a barrel and we should be paying about 2.19 a gal with all things considered in the global economy.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I will not be happy until gas is $0.86 a gallan again!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Minot = 3.39.....still. :eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

And diesel is still 3.89 so we can get raped driving a million miles over the next week with a duramax. Yay. I heard diesel is cheaper then gas in Sask though, is that true?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad that we're stoked about the possibility of $3 gas. I suppose that's what the oil companies want... We need to not just accept the crumbs we're thrown. We still need to do something!
> ...


Right on, its been happening since about 2000. People thought $1.89 was inflated, then when it went back down to $1.50, it was a bargain, then again when it went up to 2.50, $2 was a bargain and so on................

Hopefully people keep continuing there ways of conserving even with the price drop


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

Right now in SW, Iowa gas is $2.87, this past weekend 2 local guys were having a "gas war"....you older guys know what im talking about. It got down to $1.58 until they both ran out in a little over 3 hours.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

$2.79 in Fargo.Supposed to drop another 30 to 50 cents in the coming weeks.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

KEN W said:


> $2.79 in Fargo.Supposed to drop another 30 to 50 cents in the coming weeks.


Are you serious  SWEET. I love it when gas drops during hunting season.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > $2.79 in Fargo.Supposed to drop another 30 to 50 cents in the coming weeks.
> ...


I better go trade off for a gas truck! DAMN!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gas is at $2.91 here in Buffalo, at Tesoro you get a 10 cents per gallon discount with a car wash and another 10 cents for paying with cash. Heck, maybe tomorrow I'll have to give the truck a bath before I fill up!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Just got home from my nightly drive to Fargo and back. Didn't see the $2.79 gas in Fargo, but I did see $2.89. Grand Forks was $3.01 and Devils Lake is sittin at $3.38


----------



## Sifty (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone seeing the price of desiel in the Harvey area?

Sifty


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sifty said:


> Anyone seeing the price of desiel in the Harvey area?
> 
> Sifty


4 Bucks, FPP


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

You forgot the man law of the B.P.

"Thou will post not a LPP or FPP in any thread other then the B.P."

MAN LAW!

Commish


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

GF just went under 3 in town. 2.99 at M and H. We are always higher than Fargo and Crookston, MN it seems. I think we have a monopoly effect in our town.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> GF just went under 3 in town. 2.99 at M and H. We are always higher than Fargo and Crookston, MN it seems. I think we have a monopoly effect in our town.


Monopoly? In GF? You have a monolpoly when gas is 40cents higher 90 miles to the west of Fargo in Jamestown.......With only one big fuel distributor in the area, it happens


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Bismarck was 3.19 when I went to work this morning and now 2.99 when I came home. I think it was at least 3.49 if not 3.59 just a little over a week ago here.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

$2.85 today, plus the cash discount at Tesoro here in Buffalo when I filled up! Nice thing about having a small tank is the small price tag to fill up. 1 full tank of gas (which was nothing but fumes when I pulled into the station mind you...) and a pack of Marlboros was $49.76!!! Heck yes! I've never been so excited to put gas into my truck before!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> $2.85 today, plus the cash discount at Tesoro here in Buffalo when I filled up! Nice thing about having a small tank is the small price tag to fill up. 1 full tank of gas (which was nothing but fumes when I pulled into the station mind you...) and a pack of Marlboros was $49.76!!! Heck yes! I've never been so excited to put gas into my truck before!


Thats exactly what the government wanted, go through the ceiling with prices than drop it 80 cents and people will be happy again. Im thrilled that the gas is dropping also, i just fear the day it skyrockets again.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

its still 3.22 here!


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

2.79 at some places in fargo tonight......


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I filled my truck for just over $100!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

cupped-in123 said:


> 2.79 at some places in fargo tonight......


Yup, 2.79 and then a .04$ discount for cash at the Nichelson Tesoro on 7th Ave.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

paying 1.19 a litre in Ontario, Canada and people are lining up at the stations..absolutely rediculous!!!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Don't get used to it. Elections coming up is only reason.

That or maybe they decided they better stop raping us before there is nothing left.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Weasle - It's down to $2.69 at Walmart.

Gas prices are the only thing positive to come out of the market crash - per barrel closed at just under $78.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

TANATA said:


> Don't get used to it. Elections coming up is only reason.
> 
> That or maybe they decided they better stop raping us before there is nothing left.


The elections have nothing to do with it.... It is all the result of the world economy spiralling downwards


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Election time always results in lower gas prices. Regardless of demand/supply/current economy.

If the current economy was the true cause, what is the reason? The economy spiralling downward and it reducing demand would not show up yet. There is a lot too fuel prices and politics has to do with it.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

$3.09 here.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

TANATA said:


> Election time always results in lower gas prices. Regardless of demand/supply/current economy.
> 
> If the current economy was the true cause, what is the reason? The economy spiralling downward and it reducing demand would not show up yet. There is a lot too fuel prices and politics has to do with it.


Yoda, have you any idea what you are talking about?

Domestic demand destruction started to surface all the way back in March as well documented by both DOE and weekly Mastercard sales reports. On this Wednesday's DOE report, it showed that 4-week demand for gasoline compared to last year has decreased more than 5% (diesel has decreased more than 8%). The energy markets (traded on the NYMEX) started reacting to slowing demand all the way back in mid-July.

Compound that with the fact that the "BRIC" (Brazil, Russia, India, China) countries that accounted for a majority of global demand increase this decade have all been forced to drastically reduce consumption due to failing economies (or in Brazil's case, an extremely reliable domestic supply). The global rate of refined fuel consumption hasn't been as low as it is today since 1993, probably about the time you started kindergarten.

The election has far less, if any, impact on gas prices than the economy right now.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

$2.66 in West Fargo this evening


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I saw $2.65 in Fargo tonight at that Hase place. $2.79 on the interestate still tho. Grand Forks was $2.86 on the interstate. Devils Lake is still sitting at $3.29. Its funny how we went up just as fast as everyone else when gas was constantly going up and now that gas is going down we are waaaaay behind.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Gas went from $3.30 to $2.99 over the weekend in Denver.
The temperature went from 72 to 32 along with it.
Sam


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Filled up from E for under 60$, $2.59 a gallon in Fargo


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

TANATA said:


> Election time always results in lower gas prices. Regardless of demand/supply/current economy.
> 
> If the current economy was the true cause, what is the reason? The economy spiralling downward and it reducing demand would not show up yet. There is a lot too fuel prices and politics has to do with it.


Wrong....Sorry Josh.....for reasons stated above


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I seen it at $2.58 at Flying J over lunch today.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

2.56 on 7th Ave


----------



## rmh (Mar 22, 2008)

Still $3+ most places here, one place actually went up .02 from this AM to PM.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

$2.79 in Bismarck


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

$2.49 now, should drop at least another 10-15cents in the next few days


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

$2.99 in Devils Lake


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

2.68 at M and H in GF.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

$2.89 on base today.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

2.29 in Fargo now, average in Fargo is still 2.39 however


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How far will it drop? Im guessing it will get to about $2 and stop.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

2.44 in Jamestown and 2.69 in Bismarck today, what's up with that?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

USSapper said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > GF just went under 3 in town. 2.99 at M and H. We are always higher than Fargo and Crookston, MN it seems. I think we have a monopoly effect in our town.
> ...


2.46 in GF today and 2.04 in Jamestown. Tell me why that is USSapper.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

$2.04 last nite in Fargo


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > Fallguy said:
> ...


For the first time EVER, Jamestown is like 10 cents cheaper than anywhere else. Its the cheapest place in the state to get gas now. Yesterday it was $2.04, may be $1.99 today


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Enjoy it man!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Bismarck just went down to 2.44 - hard to believe that somewhere less than 100 miles away could be that much cheaper. 2.04 would be nice!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

2.04 in the cities!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is what they tell us to calm us down up north here.

http://www.grandforksherald.com/article ... n=homepage


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> Here is what they tell us to calm us down up north here.
> 
> http://www.grandforksherald.com/article ... n=homepage


Man.. GF used to be cheaper then fargo. I always used to wait till i got to GF if I were headed west on two instead of filling up before I left fargo.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Paid $1.98 at Sams yesterday in Fargo.Hard to believe gas is half what it was 2 months ago.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what they tell us to calm us down up north here.
> ...


Well don't do that anymore! If I were you and headed either south or East going through GF I would wait and fill up in Fargo or MN. We go to Bismarck a lot to see relatives and the lake a lot near Detroit Lakes and when we do we NEVER fill up at home.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Well, we knew it was going to happen. Gas went up .05 at two stations here in Fargo now on 7th Ave.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Still $2.04 or 2.09 most places in Fargo


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

$1.87 on the east side of Kansas City

but probably up to $2 tomorrow...gasoline futures up 16 cents today (election day, of all things)


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I saw $1.99 at the Hase station and $2.06 at the Tesoro on 7th ave in Fargo tonight. Simonson's and Stamart in Forks were both $2.39. Devils Lake is sitting at $2.49.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mayville at 2.24 and GF at 2.39. If you live in GF lots of little towns around us are lower so fill up there if you head out of town for deer season!!!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

gas is $1.99 here in alexandria MN


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

$2.11 on the Interstate in Forks tonight. Devils Lake dropped to $2.29.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

GF dropped 28 cents overnight. The big boys in town finally got the clue. :eyeroll:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

$2.29 here.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

$1.84 here in Fargo.....should go down at least 10-15 more cents in a few days


----------



## BigFishS (Nov 18, 2008)

That's right, $2.12 here in Maryland. I am thinking we could, we just MIGHT, break the $2.00 number. That is insane.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

1.75 in Gillete, 1.78 in Moorecroft and around the 2.00 mark here in town, now if they'll just lower the diesel.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Just paid $1.49 in Casper at the Exxon station.

I guess this is all Bush's fault :wink:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

bioman said:


> Just paid $1.49 in Casper at the Exxon station.


 

I hope it goes that low here in Fargo!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I have a three hundred gallon tank with a hand pump that is getting filled if it makes $1.49 here.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Just picked up a 2000 gallon tank, Id be happy to see 1.50 a gallon


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

bioman said:


> Just paid $1.49 in Casper at the Exxon station.
> 
> I guess this is all Bush's fault :wink:


I thought it was the speculators that were controling the prices. I thought we were going to ban trading of gas and oil futures


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

just broke 2.00 here. 1.99


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

down to $1.55 here in Missouri...a buck more for #2 diesel


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Still at $2.39 here in NY. Like Varmit said some of us would like to see diesel down that low again but there's way too many taxes targeting the commercial vehicles. Until this country accepts the fact that newer diesels run cleaner and more effiecent than gas us diesel guys are stuck I'm at $3.40 atleast thats down from the $5.45 high mark I paid


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

$2.89 for diesel here in town, so a little cheaper than your way.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

$1.72 in Fargo. With the barrel falling under $50 today we should see $1.50 in a week or 2!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Saw 1.84 today in GF. Looks like its time to buy a pickup :wink:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like it's time to buy a bulk fuel tank before it shoots back up.

Just broke $2 here in Minot yesterday.

Now I can put that money towards a few more guns.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Some Fargo-area service stations have been selling gasoline for as low as $1.59 a gallon. One station owner calls it a gas war.

Gateway Mobil station owner Wes Bettenhausen says the prices are good for customers but not for businesses like his.

In other parts of the state, gasoline is still more than $2 per gallon.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup..up here on 7th Ave it is 1.59 Time to get a 2K gal tank!


----------



## xdm40 (Nov 26, 2008)

I just passed a Maverick in Richmond, UT. dropped .07 more cents overnight to $1.69. hooray!!! :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Gas jumped UP 15 cents yesterday in GF from 1.64 to 1.79. Looks like someone's kid must need new hockey pads! :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Gas jumped UP 15 cents yesterday in GF from 1.64 to 1.79. Looks like someone's kid must need new hockey pads! :wink:


It dropped 5 cents in fargo yesterday to $1.49 at the cheapest place


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

USSapper said:


> It dropped 5 cents in fargo yesterday to $1.49 at the cheapest place


Where dat?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hase on 7th ave.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Gas went up from $1.58 to $1.64 down on the South side of Fargo at the Flying J. Sapper, better fill that tank!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

1.89 at some stations in Minot.


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

bought regular yesterday in Auburn Alabama, for $1.55


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Gas has gone down to $1.61 here in Brainerd and around the twin cities  Now if only it would stay that way :lol:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I paid $1.38/gal in Kansas City on sunday.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

$1.65 in Webster,SD.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Finally hit $1.78 in northern WI today.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

man i cant believe how the price of gas dropped so fast 3 months ago 3.99 now 1.69. haha it only cost me 30 bucks to fill my vehicle.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Wish I could afford to purchase and fill 2 - one thousand gallon tanks to have for home use.....


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

1.49 now


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

$1.69 here. dropped $.20 since friday


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Gas is $1.42 in Fargo


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

How long can it be stored without problems?
Additives?
Cost of a new 1000 gall tank?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Still $1.79 here.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Oil is at $36 a barrel

Yet gas has went up over 20c the past week or so. I filled up out in Montana this past week for $1.31 a gallon...it was 85 octane but still, that 50 cents difference from one state to another.

Any predictions on how long these price will stay this low (affordable)

My guess is under a year


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Currently, OPEC has or wants to reduce production thus driving the price up. The U.S. is the #1 purchaser of oil within our country. When they purchase oil to replenish the strategic oil reserves, it cuts into the supply and that reduces the supply to the public. That my friends is the "macro" picture. Speculation is perhaps the biggest driver of the price of fuel. The $140 per barrel of oil this past summer (according to Forbes magazine) was mainly driven on speculation.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

speculation by lots of hedge funds, in a lot of commodities...$7 corn NOT driven specifically by ethanol, but by speculators thinking that all the corn was going to be used up!

Anyone see the Gov't report on ending corn stocks yesterday, and that corn is down 40 cents after the report? We certainly didn't run out of corn...


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

It's funny. The price of crude has gone down again. But in the futures market (Nymex) the price of gas has risen. Obama, I believe, is trying to take gas off the futures market. But he is up against a lot of rich and powerful people. 60 minutes did a segment on this (I missed it I was drowning my sorrows because of the Giants). Gas in NY was down to about 1.63 when oil was around 38-40 a barrel. It rose back up to $50 per barrel and gas went up to $1.80. Oil for 3 days straight now had been hovering around $38-$39 but gas is still between $1.75 and 1.80. Some one is screwing us and they should be held accountable. I still feel the price of gas really killed our faltering economy. Gas nearly tripled in price in a short time. Times were getting tough already. I fill up both my vehicles at least once a week. That's about $90 to $100 dollars a week I could spend on other things. I say we take our damn oil wells back. We built them show them how to use them and now they screw us to a wall.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Let us not forget AIG's role in the price too...


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

oil and gas are two different commodities so speculators can treat them differently even though they are intertwined...Funds (did, anyway) drive the market...

anyone see that hedge funds lost about $350 Billion last year? I lose things--wallet, keys, dog, etc--but I think I'd have a hard time losing $350 Billion...can't imagine not tripping over it or something!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

$1.79 in Minneapolis


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

$1.89 in The Biz, get ready to grab your ankles fella's, looks like somebody needs a new jet plane, or yaht.


----------

